# Traditional arrow rest options.



## Ben Pearson (Oct 7, 2016)

Assuming my new recurve bow ever comes, I've been considering my arrow rest options. I've seen videos of guys doing amazing things with a traditional rug rest. I've got rug rests on my two long bows and they seem to shoot pretty well. On the other hand, you won't see anyone at the Olympics or Worlds shooting with a rug rest. One option would be a Hoyt Super Rest, which is highly thought of by tournament archers and only $2.50. I have both ready to go, but need to make a decision.
What some companies supply as their rug rest is really the loop half of Velcro. I don't see why you couldn't use it for the side of the rest too, or use the hook half of Velcro. Seems to me leather isn't the best choice since it is pretty grippy, Ideally, you would want something with really low friction on the bottom and something with some give to it on the side.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Ben, welcome to the form.

I make riser plate set for flat risers that are cut way past center. I have done a few for radius shelf riser bows. Any case I use Velcro felt for both the shelf and striker plates. 
Dan


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Archer Mech (Sep 7, 2014)

The Hoyt Super Rest seems like such a flimsy rest and yet they hold up amazingly well. I have them on three of my bows; both of my Bear Tamerlanes and the Golden Eagle. I use a Bear Weather Rest or a bristle rest on my hunting weight bows that will use correspondingly heavier arrows. I have velcro or Bearhair on the shelf just because I want something there.


----------



## m60gunner (Mar 15, 2003)

I have been using the "brush" rest forever. Had one fail about 20 years ago on a Black Widow MA. But thinking back the only rest I did not like was the Bear Weather rest which many guys like. I do the "Wensel" trim job on my brush rests. I trim the bottom of the rest as much as possible so I can get it as close as possible to shelf. I still get enough clearance to use vanes on my rain arrows. Another benefit for me using a raised rest is easier arrow tuning.


----------



## Archer Mech (Sep 7, 2014)

m60gunner said:


> I have been using the "brush" rest forever. Had one fail about 20 years ago on a Black Widow MA. But thinking back the only rest I did not like was the Bear Weather rest which many guys like. I do the "Wensel" trim job on my brush rests. I trim the bottom of the rest as much as possible so I can get it as close as possible to shelf. I still get enough clearance to use vanes on my rain arrows. Another benefit for me using a raised rest is easier arrow tuning.


If you don't have a bow that's cut near or past center then a Weather rest is probably not the best choice since it's so thick and pushes the arrow far to the left of sight window (on an RH bow). That's when a bristle rest is a much better choice, IMO.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

My Blacktails use the loop side of velcro for both rest and strike plate. On the Silvertips it's a rug shelf and leather strike plate. Both work, as do plenty of other options. Take a look at 3Rivers for some ideas.

Lots of archer swear by a simple elevated rest like the Bear Weather Rest.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

BP -

You're kinda asking us what color shirt you should ware. 
What's "right" for us, may have little or no bearing on you. 

They all work, but each has advantages and disadvantages, real or imagined, OK, mostly imagined... 

The only things I would consider are the type of bow (degree of center shot, type of shelf type and purpose and yeah, look may matter) and if you plan on any type of competition, you may be limited (some have restrictions on what's allowed and what isn't). 

For most target work, I think your initial thoughts are spot on, for a bow with lighter arrows, I'd use the Hoyt Super Rest and for a hunting bow the something like the Bear Weather.

Viper1 out.


----------



## JamesThom. (Oct 9, 2016)

Leather is going to be your best bet. I tried Velcro (the industrial strength stuff) and eventually the Velcro fiber will wear out. 

I tried calf hair and the same problem occurred. Leather is the most durable rest/side plate material that I've tried.

I shoot off the shelf personally because it feels more natural akin to shooting off the hand and it's one less thing to tinker with and have fail on you in the field.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

If you have an ILF riser and MAYBE if you don't I'd look at DDShooters rest. I have a couple and for hunting they're what I need.

Bowmania


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Try both out. That's half the fun of trad archery. I shoot of the shelf on my Hoyt buffalo and use a Hoyt hunter rest on my bear T/D. I just get better flight that way.


----------



## Ben Pearson (Oct 7, 2016)

James: lack of tinkering is one of the things that drew me to traditional, but the Super Rest is pretty tinker free too. I have magnetic rest and plunger on an Olympic recurve. It works very well, but definitely requires tinkering.
Do you treat your leather with anything, I did some very simple testing and found the leather to not be that slippery. Silicone spray maybe?


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

If your getting that much wear then something else is wrong?
Here is a leather striker that was to far inside center shot.







Fixed it with the correct thickness.







Dan


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Leather is the best I've found for off the shelf. Lasts a LOOOONGG time without changing. The arrow doesn't slide along the leather unless your state of tune is way whacked. So its friction is of no real consideration. Also you can layer it as part of setting center shot and tuning.


----------



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

I use the head of a toothbrush, just trim the bristles so they are slanted toward the sight window.


----------



## DaveWood (Aug 28, 2015)

I like a feather rest on the shelf and my bows with them are not cut past center so I also use some feathers on the strike plate.


----------

